# Yay! Bawca kidded



## simplynat (Jun 8, 2013)

Bawca had her (and my) first kidding yesterday!! I thought she would never give it up but she finally did, a single precious doeling. She is such a great mom, I'm so proud of her and baby is doing great. No name yet but she is spunky and adorable.
Here are some pics... Not great though. Taken with my iPhone. Sorry.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awwww  mom and baby are both adorable.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Aww! So sweet! What a fluffy little bugger


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I love her ears!


----------

